# Microondas con fuga ? Me achicharra el cerebro ?



## svartahrid (Feb 19, 2013)

Buenas amigos, posteo esto porque estoy medio mortificado  de que mi horno microondas tenga alguna fuga y esté haciendo mal a mi salúd. Por qué pienso que tiene fuga ? Porque cerca del horno (a unos dos metros) tengo una antena wireless de computadora, y siempre que pongo a calentar algo en este, se me cae el wifi, no se desconecta, pero la navegación de internet se vuelve lenta y de hecho no avanza, se queda cargando el navegador y no abre la página. Pero cuando termina el horno, el wifi se comporta ahora sí bien.

Entonces obviamente es un no cabe duda de que el microondas está emanando algún tipo de radiación que no sólo me estaría fastidiando el internet, si no que... me achicharraría el cerebro ? ya que el microondas lo tengo a 1 metro de distancia de la computadora, y a menudo que pongo a calentar/cocinar algo en él, pues espero en la computadora viendo algunas series que he descargado. 1 metro de distancia creo yo es una distancia prudente, no ? pero y si tiene fuga ? No sé si sea paranoia, pero como que hoy que calenté algo, sentí como que me dolía un poco la cabeza, bien poquito, después me olvidé de ello, será por el microondas ? Espero unos consejos amigos, estoy preocupado por esto.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 19, 2013)

Una prueba, introduce un telefono movil en el interior y cierra la puerta. Luego llama a ese telefono desde otro y si suena es que tiene fugas


----------



## miguelus (Feb 19, 2013)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Una prueba, introduce un telefono movil en el interior y cierra la puerta. Luego llama a ese telefono desde otro y si suena es que tiene fugas



Pero mientras haces esa prueba... No conectes el Micro Ondas 

Sal U2


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 19, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Pero mientras haces esa prueba... No conectes el Micro Ondas
> 
> Sal U2



O conéctalo y lo grabas en video y nos reímos un rato.. jajaja


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Feb 19, 2013)

recien acabo de hacer la prueba a mi microndas y efectivamente  tiene  fuga que me recomiendan hacer?


----------



## malesi (Feb 19, 2013)

Mario Di Domenico dijo:


> recien acabo de hacer la prueba a mi microndas y efectivamente  tiene  fuga que me recomiendan hacer?



Pues comprar otro.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 19, 2013)

Mario Di Domenico dijo:


> recien acabo de hacer la prueba a mi microndas y efectivamente  tiene  fuga que me recomiendan hacer?



Perdoname pero te he aconsejado mal , he estado informándome y no había caído en la cuenta de que los teléfonos móviles funcionan en las bandas 800-900Mhz, mientras que las ondas que tratamos de evitar que se "fuguen" del microondas están entorno a los 2,4Ghz, por lo que la prueba que te he comentado no es conclusiva. Lo suyo es probar con una radio encendida, o con un dispositivo WiFi.


----------



## Melghost (Feb 19, 2013)

¡Caramba, pues no lo había pensado!

Acabo de hacer la prueba y, con la puerta del microondas cerrada soy incapaz de llamar. Pero con la puerta abierta (y el teléfono aún dentro) sí que puedo llamar.

De todas formas, coincido con arrivaellobo; aunque más que por un tema de frecuencias, porque supongo que una buena jaula de Faraday debería funcionar siempre... creo.

¿Tienes el microondas bien conectado a tierra? A ver si te vas a gastar el dinero en uno nuevo y te pasa lo mismo...


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 19, 2013)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> O conéctalo y lo grabas en video y nos reímos un rato.. jajaja



De hecho me imagino que la prueba debe hacerse con el microondas "conectado" a la corriente eléctrica, más no en operación. que ya sería distinto. Si bien entiendo, la jaula de faraday funciona mediante una malla conectada al negativo de la fuente de poder, entonces si el microondas está desconectado, la malla no estaría energizada, qué no ?

Actualización:
Entonces ya vi que no es posible hacerlo con el telefono, por eso de las frecuencias, por lo que debo hacerlo con dispositivos que trabajen en 2.4 Ghz, entonces se me ocurre meter mi "ipod" al microondas, mostrando la pantalla de conexiones wifi detectadas, entonces si no tiene fugas, mi ipod no sería capáz de ver el wifi del router que estará a tan sólo 1 metro de distancia. Creen que sería este un buen test ?

Actualización 2:
He hecho la prueba del ipod, con el microondas conectado a la corriente eléctrica pero obviamente no en operación, y veo que... el ipod detecta el wifi del router que tengo a 1 metro de distancia, no sólo lo detecta, si no que con todas las barras llenas. Y entonces ?


----------



## Melghost (Feb 19, 2013)

Pues sí, pruébalo con la conexión WiFi de tu iPod.

Creo que la jaula de Faraday debería funcionar en cualquier frecuencia y sin necesidad de ser conectada a tierra ni a alimentación, pero... era por descartar.

Aunque creo que es bastante típico que se produzcan interferencias en la señal de radio, por ejemplo, y creo que es normal.


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 19, 2013)

Melghost dijo:


> Pues sí, pruébalo con la conexión WiFi de tu iPod.
> 
> Creo que la jaula de Faraday debería funcionar en cualquier frecuencia y sin necesidad de ser conectada a tierra ni a alimentación, pero... era por descartar.
> 
> Aunque creo que es bastante típico que se produzcan interferencias en la señal de radio, por ejemplo, y creo que es normal.



Eso pensé, encima que mi adaptador wifi es de esos de potencia de 1 Watt. 

Actualización 2:
He hecho la prueba del ipod, con el microondas conectado a la corriente  eléctrica pero obviamente no en operación, y veo que... el ipod detecta  el wifi del router que tengo a 1 metro de distancia, no sólo lo detecta,  si no que con todas las barras llenas. Y entonces ?


----------



## Melghost (Feb 19, 2013)

Pues mira, acabo de hacer la misma prueba de las barritas y yo obtengo el siguiente resultado:

Mi router WiFi está a unos 4 metros del microondas, y en otra sala (hay una pared por medio).

Cuando llego hasta el microondas (pero sin meter el teléfono dentro) las 4 barritas del WiFi se quedan en 2-3 (oscila). Las 4 barritas de la cobertura telefónica están a tope.

Cuando meto el teléfono al microondas y cierro la puerta, se queda sólo una barrita del WiFi (no se pierde del todo) pero pierdo completamente la cobertura telefónica.

Conclusión: Mi microondas aisla de todas las frecuencias, excepto de las que tiene que aislar.

Así que mira, no creo que debas darle importancia... o algún día yo me volveré verde fosforito.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 19, 2013)

Conozco a un amigo que tiene un microondas y en el costado izquierdo de dicho aparato tiene pequeños orificios de ventilacion que conectan el interior con el ambiente y estos orificios tienen a lo sumo unos 3 mm de diametro cada uno y separados entre ellos otros 3 mm aprox...
Al no tener una conexion a tierra buena se suman las longitudes de onda de los orificios en contacto con metal vausando una fuga teorica pero fuga real al fin...
Los de las frecuencias es obvio que  no se aisla del todo,pero es obligatorio que tenga una adecuada conexion a tiierra...
Sino ocurre el famoso efecto condensador...
Y tambien es obvio que si ponemos un receptor de 5 Ghz adentro del horno y un transmisor  de esa frecuencia afuera del horno,al ser ondas mas cortas sera detectada mas facilmente,lo cual amerita lo anteriormente dicho para 2,4 ghz...
PD:el bluetooth trabaja a 2,4 ghz,prueben...


----------



## bocagonza (Feb 19, 2013)

he leido esto y sali correindo a hacer la prueba, 

router a 5 metros señal casi al maximo con mi galaxy Y mini, test de velocidad mide a 7180kbps cierro la tapa y chau wifi... 

El microondas tambien samsung y tiene 20 años andando  salio bueno este y calienta como el primer dia 

hasta luego y suerte con sus pruebas.. 

Bocagonza


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/microo.htm
con ese pequeño instrumento te sacas las dudas ,luego vemos como lo reparamos


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 19, 2013)

Los 2,4 ghz son resonantes a las moleculas de agua y por tal motivo estas se calientan causando la coccion de los alimentos y o comestibles...
Ademas si hay fugas hay que llevarlo a un servicio tecnico autorizado en estos aparatos ya que hacerlo uno mismo puede acarrear mas problemas que soluciones,exepto si tú estas dedicado a esto...
Espero haberte ayudado...


----------



## mcrven (Feb 20, 2013)

Para saber si un micro-ondas funciona, o sea, si hay micro-ondas en el interior, se utiliza un tubo fluorescente, de los de 20W o, mejor aún los pequeñitos de 6W. Se introduce el tubo en el horno y se enciende éste. Si hay RF, el tubo se ilumina.

Para detectar fugas, se toma el tubo por un extremo con una mano y se acerca al horno, en especial por las cercanías de las juntas - puerta, parte posterior - esta vez por fuera y con la puerta cerrada, preferiblemente colocado en una zona que se pueda oscurecer. Al encender el horno no debe mostrar ninguna zona iluminada en el tubo.

Si se notasen zonas iluminadas en el tubo, sería clara evidencia de fuga de RF. Se deberá proceder a cambiar las gomas de cierre o verificar que no existan daños por corrosión en alguna de las láminas de la caja del horno.

Mucho cuidado con todas la pruebas.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 20, 2013)

Para el fanatico de nirvana,lo del movil dentro no sirve para esto...
En cambio lo del tubo fluorescente,tiene mas logica,pero aclaremos un punto crucial...
Primero debes acercar el tubo al router para saber si el tubo es sensible a la mas minima radiacion,de ser sensible procede como dice el amigo mcrven,pero siempre con sumo cuidado y no te mandes mocosssssssss...


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Feb 20, 2013)

me parece que la prueba del microondas y el celular y con las redes  wifi también entonces tendríamos que tirar todos nuestros aparatos....abra  alguna forma de reparalos ..no me parece la idea de comprar nuevos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2013)

con el detector y luego sellar la fuga con alambre del tipo mosquitero supongo.
también existen pinturas para eso


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 20, 2013)

El lemur tiene razón...
Pero la tela mosquitera tiene que estar muy bien conectada a tierra,sino el metal actuará como antena...
Ademas el de pintar con pintura especial hay que tener cuidado de que seque y pegue bien sino...
FUGAS FANTASMAS,con lo que un servicio tecnico AUTORIZADO debe realizar dicho proceso de control y reparacion,como si de un plomero se tratara...
Es mejor eso que comprar otro si es que esto ultimo no queremos...

Ultima recomendacion...
LAS FUGAS FANTASMAS NO SE PUEDEN REPARAR FACILMENTE Y NO SE ACONSEJA SU INTENTO DE REPARACION POR USTED MISMO,SU SALUD CORRE RIESGO...
Espero ser explicativo...


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Feb 21, 2013)

hice la prueba del tubo fluorescente y no prende ....se lo lleve a un servicio tecnico cerca de  casa y me dijo que no tiene fugas y que la prueba de los celulares no sirve


----------

